# C. crispatula 'balansae' spathe



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

My balansae threw up a new spathe, a little over two years after the first one.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

That's a beautiful spathe! Nice job!


----------



## juanote (Oct 17, 2009)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

What type of lighting, substrate, irrigation water and moisture conditions do you use?


----------

